# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Connecting DB2 through unix

## Naive

Hi 
I need to connect to DB2 in unix box.So i need to set the environment variables..Sumone tell me whr frm i can get the variables to get connected to DB2 at unix prompt.

----------


## pradeep_abbey

it's better u use F-secure or PUTTY. both are freewares and are easily available through google.

----------


## Naive

*thanks a lot*

----------

